# Radio - Bot in TCL



## FRESHfire (30. Juni 2004)

hi

ich habe einen Bot (eggdrop) und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem gut Radio-Script mit den gänigsten Befehlen für einen Radiosender.

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen 


MfG

FRESHfire


----------



## MasterJM (1. Juli 2004)

Tag.

Wenn du selber Admin des Shoutcast bist, dann könnte das Script von domsen dir helfen:
http://domsen.org/main.php?destiny=work#projects
http://domsen.org/count.php?url=/work/tcl/shoutcast1.02.tgz

Ansonsten gibt es noch dieses:
http://www.niemueller.de/software/eggdrop/shout/

MfG JM


----------

